

The Tech Stack Behind Keen IO’s Analytics Backend Service - yonasb
http://blog.leanstack.io/keen-io-tech-stack/

======
dzello
Hi everyone, Josh here. Lemme know if you have any questions you'd like to
ask.

~~~
csarva
Having written some analytics services myself, I'm curious what sort of
performance you're seeing on the ingest side with tornado/python. What kind of
throughput per server (or systemwide) are you seeing?

~~~
dzello
When we did the migration over to Storm & Cassandra, we did a 1 time ingestion
of old events. This was very fast, peaking around 50k events/sec. Additional
synthetic testing showed we could easily beat that. It was actually the old
system that bottlenecked, and prevented us from turning the dial way up :)

